# Need cpt code for polypectomy



## MsMaddy

I NEED TO KNOW WHAT CPT CODE TO USE FOR REMOVAL OF POLYPECTOMY FROM THE CERVIX BY USEING A FORCEP. 

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE
MSMADDY


----------



## 99446046

Hi, Was is with a Hysterscope? If so, code would be 58558.


----------



## lovetocode

58558 seems like the appropriate CPT code.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

How about 57500...


----------



## twoods1217

57500 seems to fit better as 58558 is just biopsy not removal


----------



## preserene

*Polypectomy*

58558 is not only for Biopsy but (and /or)also for polypectomy. 
Polypectomy itself means Excision and the removal goes along with it.
Yes, if there is no mention of Hysteroscopy/Endoscopy being used, then I am for the code: 57500; wherein the description is for Biopsy Cx single or multiple, OR LOCAL EXCISION OF LESION, with or wothout fulguration.
Here (lesion) clearly includes POLYP ALSO; SO excision of POLYP is POLYPECTOMY.
Do I make sense!


----------



## Jcharbonnet7701

*Cervical polypectomy- how accurate is supercoder here?*

SuperCoder Posted 1 year ago #

There is no CPT code that specifically describes the removal of a cervical polyp because it is considered a minor procedure. Coding for it is possible, however, in one of two ways. If it is removed under colposcopic guidance, report 57452. Otherwise, use code 58999 (unlisted procedure, female genital system [nonobstetrical]) and submit documentation to explain the procedure.
While billing 58999, you can use CPT 57452 as a comparison of CPT code with a sole purpose to select an amount to charge an Unlisted CPT (as Unlisted CPT doesn't have a fee value).


----------

